# An Open Letter To Rich Parsons and everyone else...



## Dan Anderson (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Rich,

Thanks for the great chat this morning.  The following is for others.

Rich Parsons and I had a great talk this morning.  During it I found out that, some years back, an action of mine gave him the idea that I condoned racism.  I didn't know about this but when asked if I had ever apologized to him, I immediately called him and found out what the what was.  This is a very serious subject and I do not condone racism.  Without getting into the entire 45 minute phone cycle I saw very clearly where he was coming from and what _I did_ to create that impression.  He and I ended up being square on the subject.

As this happened a while ago there may be others who are privy to this upset.  I apologized to him on the phone but I want to make it entirely clear that I apologize to him publicly as well.

I consider Rich to be one of my better friends and, as I stated to him, I want to keep it that way.

All for now,
Dan Anderson


----------

